# Don't understand what's happeneing



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm beginning to notice how easy these pieces of Bermuda just come out. They stick out all over my lawn in the back yard. I also have a few in the font lawn as well. What could be the reason this is happening?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@Suaverc118, I put this in the Warm Season forum for better responses. I too have had this in my Bermuda and am following for answers.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Dead pieces?


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

@dfw_pilot thanks. I didn't realize where I posted this. Ha!
@Wfrobinette what would you call it?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Looks like from the pictures you are having this problem

https://youtu.be/Uqd0bz00M7k


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

@CenlaLowell , the problem I'm having is the brown is shedding. Like the picture that I have with all the brown grass, it was loosely sticking out. Took no effort to pull it from the lawn


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Suaverc118 said:


> I'm beginning to notice how easy these pieces of Bermuda just come out. They stick out all over my lawn in the back yard. I also have a few in the font lawn as well. What could be the reason this is happening?


Did you do a good low scalp?


----------



## ddrriizz (May 20, 2019)

Suaverc118 said:


> I'm beginning to notice how easy these pieces of Bermuda just come out. They stick out all over my lawn in the back yard. I also have a few in the font lawn as well. What could be the reason this is happening?


My backyard has these little pieces everywhere. My front doesn't have a single one. It's weird


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

This exact thing started happening in my lawn last fall. Small areas of brown dead grass in the middle of otherwise healthy turf. Brown sprigs would easily pull out like there were no roots at all. Searched here for answers, but symptoms could indicate grub damage or some type of fungus. I treated for grubs. I treated for fungus. By this time, the Bermuda was going dormant, but the dead looking sprigs continued to come. Instead of a normal brown dormant color, the dead sprigs turned almost white. If I saw a white patch of turf, it would easily pull out, leaving a bare spot. Lawn is greening up now, but there are bare areas that are going to have to fill back in. I'm on a preventative schedule for grubs and fungus this spring, since I never figured out what caused the damage, I'm trying to cover all my bases. Hope you figure something out.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beginning to notice how easy these pieces of Bermuda just come out. They stick out all over my lawn in the back yard. I also have a few in the font lawn as well. What could be the reason this is happening?
> ...


My front I went to 1" and have tried to maintain that height to 1 3/8, the back I took down to 1 3/4" and trying to mow at 2"


----------



## kyls (Apr 2, 2020)

Huff said:


> This exact thing started happening in my lawn last fall. Small areas of brown dead grass in the middle of otherwise healthy turf. Brown sprigs would easily pull out like there were no roots at all. Searched here for answers, but symptoms could indicate grub damage or some type of fungus. I treated for grubs. I treated for fungus. By this time, the Bermuda was going dormant, but the dead looking sprigs continued to come. Instead of a normal brown dormant color, the dead sprigs turned almost white. If I saw a white patch of turf, it would easily pull out, leaving a bare spot. Lawn is greening up now, but there are bare areas that are going to have to fill back in. I'm on a preventative schedule for grubs and fungus this spring, since I never figured out what caused the damage, I'm trying to cover all my bases. Hope you figure something out.


Same here, and i knew i had grubs due to armadillo damage. However in the spring i figured its just last years growth being choked out and self pruned by the new growth. This is only happening in areas of mine that i was not able to scalp all the way to dirt.


----------



## thangkhungdien (Aug 14, 2019)

I have kind of similar situation. 
From what I see on my lawn and took note everytime I done anything on lawn.

- I think I had grubs Or/and chin bugs issue last year around September to October time frame. Then I had some bare spot going on from there. 
- water a bit too much last year during August into September, cause root damage or something I don't know but the bare spots appeared later in September/October.
- from the scalping and lite rake them those dead grass from dormant over the winter months. 
- foot traffic drags those dead stolons or sprigs


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I only took my lawn in the front to an inch. Should I have gone lower? 
I'll treat the lawn again this weekend with Biden XT like I did a few weeks ago. Maybe that will get rid of some bugs again.

Or like it was mentioned, can be root damage from too much water. Here in Austin last month, we had quite a bit of rain. At one time we had 5" in one day, a couple other times 2" of rain. So maybe that was too much for the lawn in April?

Throw in a few cool fronts that dropped the temps down after applying fertilizer.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Some areas I can push my screwdriver easily into the dirt about 6" and others where it looks dry about 4". Haven't watered since Tuesday. Not a lot of sun today either. 
Also i dethatched about 4-6 weeks ago


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

I know this thread is old but I have the same brown spots randomly in my Bermuda. I came home early from work one morning just at dawn and caught the neighborhood cat kindly dropping free fertilizer in my yard and doing the back leg ground scratch that dogs and cats do when dropping fert from their backside. I caught it ripping up Brown grass that looked exactly like the picture in the original post.


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

@Shizzlestix66 ... what you and others are seeing is old growth that has run its coarse in life. The "taller" the grass is maintained, the larger those old growth pieces will be. Some pieces will break down, a good majority will break off and rise to the surface. If you can't mow lower, then give the yard a good heavy raking to loosen up/break off as much of those pieces up as possible. If you have a bagging mower, cut as low as possible and bag it all up. If no bagging mower, rake it out and remove as much as possible.


----------

